# Mich hats auch erwischt geburtstag-info.de



## jamaica (27 Januar 2009)

Hallo an alle!
Ich habe mich jetzt mal in diesem Forum angemeldet, da ich auch auf Geburtstagsinfo reingefallen bin.
Ich habe auf keine Mahnungen reagiert.
Dann kamen 2 Briefe von dieser [ edit]  aus München. Auch diese habe ich ungeöffnet mit dem Vermerk nicht angenommen zurückgeschickt.
Jetzt habe ich per mail die zweite Mahnung von der [ edit]  bekommen. Diese Mailadresse existiert aber gar nicht.
Also an alle, nicht aufregen, nicht reagieren, bei mir gehts jetzt schon 1,5 Jahre und ich bin immer noch nicht im Knast.

In youtube unter akte 08 Ist ein interessanter Beitrag über diese G..

An alle neuen Betroffenen, Dieses Forum hat mir immer geholfen die Ruhe zu bewahren und nicht zu bezahlen. 
In diesem Sinn Danke an alle im Forum :-p
Grüsse Silvia


----------



## Dusde (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Mich hats auch erwischt geburtstag-info.de*

Hallo,
Ich bin Dustin 16 Jahre alt, als ich vor ca. 1 Jahr auch auch der Seite wahr und mich jedoch auch angemeldet habe, weil ich zufällig über google.de drauf gestoßen bin habe ich nicht die AGB's gelesen, wo das mit dem Geld stand. Dann kahm auch schon bald die Mahnung, wollte jedoch zurückschreiben, aber es kahm immer eine Fehlermeldung, sodass ich das auch nicht abbestellen konnte. 

Vor kurzem habe ich eine Anwaltliche Mahnung erhalten:
 [...]

In diesem schreiben drohen sie, dass dies das letzte Ausergerichtliche verfahren sei und ich bis zum spätestens 08.02.09 Bezahlt haben soll.

Das mit der falschen Addresse stimmt, weil ich dass öfter aus Werbegründen mache.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das ernst gemeint ist oder wie ich weiter vorgehen soll.
Bitte um schnelle Antworten.


----------



## wahlhesse (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Mich hats auch erwischt geburtstag-info.de*

Hallo,

bitte scroll zurück zum Anfang dieser Seite und ziehe Dir bitte die Links und Videos rein. Dann sollte klar sein, das es sinnloses Geblähe seitens der "Anwältin" ist.

Ausserdem solltest Du bei Forenbeiträgen besser Deine persönlichen Anmeldedaten, und wenn es auch nur ein Link zur Rechnung ist, herauslöschen.

Weitergehende Hilfe ausser die Links dürfen wir Dir leider aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht geben.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Mich hats auch erwischt geburtstag-info.de*



Dusde schrieb:


> Vor kurzem habe ich eine Anwaltliche Mahnung erhalten:
> [...]
> In diesem schreiben drohen sie, dass dies das letzte Ausergerichtliche verfahren sei und ich bis zum spätestens 08.02.09 Bezahlt haben soll.


Gemach, gemach! Ein Bekannter erhält diese Schreiben der "Anwältin K.G." nunmehr bereits seit ca. einem Jahr. Und immer mit dem Hinweis auf "das letzte außergerichtliche Verfahren" :-D
Aufheben würde ich den Schrott der K.G. ja mal - quasi als Andenken. :smile: Ansonsten - hier lesen und Videos von Katzenjens anschauen.


----------



## Dusde (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Mich hats auch erwischt geburtstag-info.de*

Danke, üfr die ganzen ANtworten.


Browser sind die Fenster, mit denen du Internetseiten Besuchst: Internet-Explorer, Firefox, Opera, ...


----------



## webwatcher (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Mich hats auch erwischt geburtstag-info.de*



Dusde schrieb:


> Browser sind die Fenster, mit denen du Internetseiten Besuchst: Internet-Explorer, Firefox, Opera, ...


Ach was,
 dann erzähl  das doch mal unserer Justizministerin oder hast du das etwa als Frage des Vorposters verstanden?
Zu deiner  Info: Das steht in seiner  Signatur als sarkastisches Zitat unserer Justizministerin


----------



## Dusde (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Mich hats auch erwischt geburtstag-info.de*

Ja, hatte ich verstanden, aber als ich es grade geschrieben haben, habe ich gemerkt, dass das nicht als Frage gedacht war^^


----------



## Mia_234 (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Mich hats auch erwischt geburtstag-info.de*

Hallo,

mein Bruder (13) hat sich dummerweise mit meiner Email-Adresse und falschen persönlichen Angaben bei Geburtstags-info angemeldet. Paar Tage später hab ich eine Zahlungserinnerung erhalten, in der ich zum ersten Mal erfahren habe, dass mein Bruder sich angemeldet hat. Sofort hab ich mein Widerrufsrecht (von 2 Wochen) in Anspruch genommen. Geburtstags-info hat mir geantwortet und mich trotzdem um Zahlung + 5€ Bearbeitungsgebühren aufgefordert. Mittlerweile hab ich weitere Mahnungen erhalten auf diese ich jedoch nicht mehr geantwortet habe. Am 31.01.09 hab ich vom Anwalt ein Schreiben erhalten, dass ich mich strafbar gemacht habe weil ich 1. Falsche Angaben gemacht habe und sie mir die Mahnung nicht per Post zuschicken können und 2. Ich diese Forderung der Geburtstags-Info nicht bezahle. 
Mach mir nun Gedanken, ob ich im Recht bin mit diesen Widerrufsrecht oder nicht!?
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Mich hats auch erwischt geburtstag-info.de*



Mia_234 schrieb:


> Am 31.01.09 hab ich vom Anwalt ein Schreiben erhalten, dass ich mich strafbar gemacht habe weil ich 1. Falsche Angaben gemacht habe und sie mir die Mahnung nicht per Post zuschicken können und 2. Ich diese Forderung der Geburtstags-Info nicht bezahle. !?


der übliche Drohmüllquark. Das einzeln zu zerpflücken lohnt nicht.
 Das ruft nur noch Gähnreiz  hervor. Ansonsten wie bei allen Nutzlosanbietern bevor man sinnlose Brieffreundschaften knüpft:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009
In WISO:


			
				Markus Saller/VZ Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------

